# La Pavoni Jolly



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a La Pavoni Jolly grinder, just replaced the burrs, perfect condition.

What's a reasonable price to ask for it secondhand?

Thanks loads

Phil


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think maybe you should read the following posted somw time ago by Glenn.

Only items that are For Sale and have a specified value can be posted in the For Sale section

If an item is priced well then it will sell quickly or there will be interest with counter offers

If an item is overpriced then it will take time to sell

There is no section where interest can be gauged

Please read the Coffee Forums Usage Guidelines before posting.

Ian


----------



## mdees1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Phil A said:


> I have a La Pavoni Jolly grinder, just replaced the burrs, perfect condition.
> 
> What's a reasonable price to ask for it secondhand?
> 
> ...


hi,

are you able to help me in dismantling the grinder?

my burrs seem to be stuck but i cant figure how to open the machine

thanks


----------

